# Horde< Khaz goroth DE 10 Stamm sucht dringend



## bsl (2. Oktober 2012)

Timeless heisst die neu gegründete Gilde auf Khaz'goroth. Viele haben Ihre erfolgreichen Stammgilden/Server verlassen um zusammen MoP - Instanzen, Schlachtzüge sowie Schlachtfelder zu raiden und erfolgreich wieder miteinander zu zocken. Wir hoffen, dass sich das Vorhaben auch  in die Tat umsetzt und die Members von Timeless gemeinsam, wie ursprünglich geplant, an einem Strang ziehen.

Wir suchn für unseren 10 Stamm Raidzeiten Sa+So 15uhr-19uhr (optional FR 22:45)zusatz Tag 

2 DD Hexer/Mage

Mogu 6/6
Herz 4/6
Da wir den pool so eng wie möglich halten wolln solltet ihr min sa /so immer können.
zum sofortigen eintritt gesucht.

GS 475 Verzauberungen/Sockel Raidvorbereitung sehen wir als selbstverständlich an
STAMMPLATZ GARANTIE

AKTUELLE INFORMATIONEN

Warum haben wir uns für Khaz´gorth entschieden?
Wir haben diesen PvE-Realm ausgewählt, da ein Großteil unserer Mitstreiter sich auf einem PvE-Server wohler fühlt. Einige unserer Mitglieder haben bereits auf Khazgoroth gespielt und berichteten durchweg Positives von der Server-Community. Khaz´goroth ist ein mittel-bevölkerter Server . Wir hoffe ebenfalls, mit unserer Gilde eine Bereicherung für die Horden-Community auf diesem Realm zu sein.

Auf welchen Content fokussieren wir uns?
WoW bietet mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten, im PvE und im PvP viele Sachen gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Primär möchten wir natürlich uns durch Dungeons und Schlachtzüge als Gilde kämpfen. Da wir aus ehemaligen Raidern und aus PvP-Spielern bestehen, sind alle Voraussetzungen für ein facettenreiche Gildenerfahrung gegeben.
- Wir wollen 10er auch im heroischen Modus angehen (d. h. je nach Klasse ist ein 2nd-Specc anzudenken).
- Interessenten haben eine solide Raiderfahrung

Welche Voraussetzungen sollte man mitbringen?
Wir sind keine Twink-Gilde! DEr Gildenkern besteht aus 10 Rl Freunden die voll im BErufsleben stehen alter 29+ Einige von uns spielen seit Release und haben ihren Hauptcharakter längst auf dem virtuellen Pixelfriedhof begraben. Diese Gilde soll jedem die Möglichkeit geben, WoW erneut zu erleben. Deswegen sollte euer Fokus auf jeden Fall auf den Charakteren und dem Fortschritt unserer Gilde liegen. Ob ihr ein WoW-Veteran seid oder vor einer Woche angefangen habt, ist vollkommen egal! Wir sind hilfsbereit und sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber "frischen Spielern". Ihr solltet darüber hinaus alle Eigenschaften mitbringen über die jeder vernünftig-denkende Mensch verfügt: Ehrlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, Verlässligkeit...

Wie ist ein Gildenbeitritt möglich?
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, um auf euch aufmerksam zu machen. Am besten meldet ihr euch In-Game via Befehl /who Timeless an Clavamox/Prairial/Staplfohrer . Ebenfalls könnt ihr uns auf Khaz´gorth mit eurem Charakter eine Gildenanfrage hinterlassen. In-Game-Post ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich. Ihr könnt genauso gut diesen Thread nutzen, um weitere Dinge zu klären.
Für die Gesprächigen unter euch haben wir einen TeamSpeak 3-Server eingerichtet, den wir
temporär für alle Interessenten zur Verfügung stellen.

Welcome to Timeless(Zeitlos)Classic--------->MOP by NoA Clan Multigaming since 2001
Tyrolian Multigaming on youtube

Ps: Auch Wiedereinsteiger ,Erfolgsjäger,WoW-Pärchen und fun Spieler sind bei uns immer Willkommen.

mfg bsl(Clavamox)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Würdest du bitte die Push-Regeln beachten? Danke.


----------



## bsl (17. November 2012)

update wir suchn wieder


----------



## bsl (29. Dezember 2012)

update am 29.12.12


----------

